

Seeing ultraviolet, exploring color - jonbaer
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/118557-the-eyes-have-it-seeing-ultraviolet-exploring-color

======
ok_craig
I guess this means that the rods and cones in our eyes are capable of
processing UV light, but our natural lenses filter it out while implants like
this don't? Anyone have a deeper explanation?

~~~
mehwoot
Seems to be what he is suggesting.

 _So perhaps a small percentage of people (myself included) have increased
sensitivity in the S cones to light around 400nm (or shorter) ... but
normally, the natural lens would filter that out - mine is now gone._

[http://www.komar.org/faq/colorado-cataract-surgery-
crystalen...](http://www.komar.org/faq/colorado-cataract-surgery-
crystalens/ultra-violet-color-glow/)

